# Any advice- very nervous!



## babycakes (Nov 10, 2009)

Hello all. 
I'm 29 years old and in the very early stages of pregnancy (only about 3-4 weeks) with my second child - my daughter is 2. When I was pregnant with her I was diagnosed with gestational diabetes at around 36 weeks. She was quite a big baby (9lb2oz), but I had a normal delivery  
I also suffer from PCOS and have not managed to lose much of my baby weight from the first time around. 
I am worried now that the gestational diabetes will come back - I know that the PCOS and my weight make me higher risk than someone who does not have it and is a healthy weight. But I dont know where else to go for advice - last time my GP and midwife didnt want to know until after 12 weeks so I dont know if its worth my while going to see them?? Also, because I'm so very early in the pregnancy, I'm worried that something will "go wrong"
Am I more likely to get GD because I had it before? 
Thanks for listening to my waffling, I have nowhere else to let it all out because I dont want anyone int he "real world" to know my news just yet!!


----------



## Steff (Nov 10, 2009)

hi babycakes firsly welcome to the forum and secondly  congratulations on the pregnancy i cant really answer your question but i think at the moment there are at least 4 or 5 people currently pregnant on here  and they will come along and be of more assistance xxx
good luck throughout your pregnancy

p.s anytime you need to let it all out come here  your amongst  friends


----------



## Emmal31 (Nov 10, 2009)

Hi babycakes,

Congratulations on the pregnancy  I'm currently 27 weeks pregnant. I don't know a lot about gestational diabetes because I'm type 1 but I would definately go to see the gp soon as possible if I'd had gestational diabetes before because there's a chance you could have or get it again I think. The sooner you know the sooner something can be done about it. When you had it before did you start using insulin? Hopefully you don't get it again and you can have a reasonably stress free pregnancy good luck with it and let us know how you get on.

Emma x


----------



## babycakes (Nov 11, 2009)

Hi Emma, 
Congrats on your pregnancy too - 27 weeks is a nice time, I liked being big enough to look pregnant (rather than just fat hehehe) but not so huge I was uncomfortable. 
I have decided to ring the doctors later this morning and just ask for some advice from the midwives. I have a bulging disc in my lower back which has been very painful for a week, but I can hardly take my usual dose of diazepam for it!! Also, I'm surprised at how much I have forgotten in 3 years. I know some things like rennies etc are safe and some arent but cant for the life of me remember which is which!! 
Diabetes wise, I do worry. Between having the GD before, and PCOS, and my own dad having type 2 I am definately high risk! I dont know how much people feel genetics play a part in diabetes, it's something I plan to read up on in the near future, but I worry about my babies too, as their dad is type 2 as well! Last time I wasn't diagnosed until 36 weeks and managed to control it by diet. Up untilt hen I had been craving lucozade, magnum ice-creams, tinned peaches with peach yoghurt poured on them...anything that was full of sugar! So cutting that out helped control the sugar levels enough for  the remaining 3 weeks. I tried my little tester last night but surprise surprise I need a new one - havent used it for 2 years!


----------



## Emmal31 (Nov 11, 2009)

Hi,
How did you get on with trying to get advice from midwife's? Forgot to ask what is PCOS I've never heard of it before. Genetics play a big part in diabetes if you have a family history of it then you should watch for signs of it (not to say you will get it but there's a possibility) I'm quite worried about my children getting it one day because I have it but at least i'll know the signs to watch out for. Where as with me i'm the only one in my extended family who has it and I left it so long to get checked out that I was in hospital for 5 days after finally going to see the doctor. 

The doctors should keep a closer eye on you this time round and maybe you could get a new battery for the meter maybe it's just run dead because it hasnt been used in so long? that'll put your mind at rest if you can test every so often. 

Emma x


----------



## babycakes (Nov 12, 2009)

PCOS is Polycystic Ovary Syndrome. Women who have it are at higher risk of developing diabetes - especially if they're a but podgy round the middle like me!! 
I couldn't get hold of a MW yesterday  but managed to find out online that I can take ordinary rennies for the nausea, which is a blessing because at the moment I'm sick all day 
I dont have another day off from work for over a week  so I'll be making a GP appointment for then to demand some attention!


----------



## Twitchy (Nov 12, 2009)

Hi Babycakes!

Congrats on the pregnancy!  Seeing the GP sounds sensible if you're worried - hopefully they'll either be able to reassure you there & then or refer you for a glucose test or something.  Know what you mean about the medics not wanting to do much before 12 weeks though!

Wish I could help re the morning sickness...I'm 20 weeks tomorrow, but for the first 14 weeks felt rough...ironically all things ginger (supposed dead cert cure, pah!) made me heave!  In the end I found carbonated water with some of the fizz taken out helped a bit... That & just really plain foods...sorry that's not much help!

Hope you get some good support with your GP,

Twitchy


----------



## babycakes (Nov 13, 2009)

Thanks all for the warm welcome 
I have discovered that ordinary Rennies are safe for preggy ladies - think I will ask santa for a crate of them this year!!


----------



## Emmal31 (Nov 13, 2009)

Your welcome, I had really terrible morning sickness for the first few months nothing helped calm it so I spent most of that time at home thankfully I don't work because I don't know how I would have made it into work everyday it was all day morning sickness . It feels like a distant memory now but I can sympathse x


----------



## babycakes (Nov 17, 2009)

Not sure if I'm feeling better or not. 
I have an apopintment with the community midwives next tuesday. The receptionist at the doctors told me they "wont be interested until you are 7 weeks" To which I replied I wasnt sure how far on I am, thats part of the reason for wanting to see them. The answer was "Well, they'll not be interested in you unless you are 7 weeks or more"  How helpful. 
At least I have an appointment. I hope I dont get the completely useless MW this time. She was so bad the first time round I registered with another practice so I could see someone else! But thats no longer an option as I'm only int he catchment area for one GP's surgery.


----------



## Emmal31 (Nov 17, 2009)

Hi babycakes, 
I think that is discusting that your not being seen for another week. I think I would have said well I think they will be because I might have gd again but I won't know unitl I get tested for it, silly woman. If your not happy with your midwife this time round again I would be tempted to ask to be transferred to a different doctors even if they aren't in your catchment area I think it's important to be happy and comfortable with your mw care. Hope your appointment goes well.

Emma x


----------



## grahams mum (Nov 17, 2009)

babycakes said:


> PCOS is Polycystic Ovary Syndrome. Women who have it are at higher risk of developing diabetes - especially if they're a but podgy round the middle like me!!
> I couldn't get hold of a MW yesterday  but managed to find out online that I can take ordinary rennies for the nausea, which is a blessing because at the moment I'm sick all day
> I dont have another day off from work for over a week  so I'll be making a GP appointment for then to demand some attention!



hi  i still have PCOS and fibroids before and after  having graham and i always wonder if that was the cause of graham diabetes  because you   become insuline resistant but i dont have any particular problems and i am not over weight  not even when i was pregnant


----------



## Admin (Nov 24, 2009)

Hi babycakes - I think take precautions against developing GD as they won't do you any harm - so try and stay off those magnums (though it is not the weather for them anyway - but when has pregnancy been rationale?!) and lower your carb intake (pasta, bread, cereals, potatoes etc.) it will be hard - but it's for bump, which somehow makes things easier??
Good luck with appt.


----------



## babycakes (Nov 24, 2009)

Thanks everyone 
The bboking appointment went fine this morning, have been given a very sketchy date of 14th July. Should be getting my dating scan in the first week of january so will have a better idea then. 
I told the MW about the diabetes and she said she's put that in the letter for the maternity hospital and they will deal with it. I asked her for a home test monitor thing and she said she didn't think they'd give me one but the hospital might. I think I'll just go down the chemist and buy one, they're only about ?5 and then I'll get my GP to perscribe some test strips.


----------



## Steff (Nov 24, 2009)

glad it went ok this morn hun x gd luck getting home testing kit x


----------



## Emmal31 (Nov 24, 2009)

Glad the appointment went okay this morning. I hope that the testing goes well xx


----------



## allisonb (Nov 25, 2009)

Morning Babycakes.  Have only just picked up on this thread so apologies for coming in 'late'.  Congratulations.  I'm currently 24 weeks pregnant with baby number 4 (this is the second one I've had since being diagnosed with type1).  Can't add much to what others have already said but hope that the testing goes ok and that you get the support that you need from your midwife and hospital team.

Good luck!
Allison x


----------



## babycakes (Dec 11, 2009)

Just a quick update - I got a letter on tuesday saying my first appointment and dating scan at the maternity hospital are on the 15th of December!!! 
I can only imagine I'm getting seen so quickly because of the diabetes thing last time - the community midiwfe made a big deal of putting it in my notes. My community midwife told me to expect a letter in christmas week and the appointment some time in early January. 
Fingers crossed for next tuesday - am all nervous now!


----------



## Northerner (Dec 11, 2009)

babycakes said:


> Just a quick update - I got a letter on tuesday saying my first appointment and dating scan at the maternity hospital are on the 15th of December!!!
> I can only imagine I'm getting seen so quickly because of the diabetes thing last time - the community midiwfe made a big deal of putting it in my notes. My community midwife told me to expect a letter in christmas week and the appointment some time in early January.
> Fingers crossed for next tuesday - am all nervous now!



Hope all goes well babycakes!


----------

